# eyeglasses



## jarhead10 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just joined the site and need help with my glasses. Just bought no line bi-focals and now the tip of my sight pin is fuzzy and not clear. Anyone else out there where glasses and having the same problem?


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

I didnt have that problem exactly, but I could see the rim of my glasses and my eyes would try to focus on that instead of the pin and target. That got really irritating so I ended up just getting contacts. The target and pin have never been so clear.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk jarhead10. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

:welcome: to archerytalk i had the same problem so i put in a super peep with a yellow clarifier and that took care of the problem. hope that helps


----------



## jarhead10 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply but what is a super peep witha yellow clarifier?


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

It is a peep that has different apertures that can be switched by simply unscrewing one and putting in a new one. You install the super peep housing on your string, then change the apertures as needed. They have apertures which just change the size of the hole and 2 types of apertures with lenses in them, clarifiers and verifiers. Clarifiers are meant to clear up a blurry target on a scope, unless youre using a scope with a powered lense a clarifier wont help you. A verifier on the other hand might, it is meant to clear up blurry pins for people like us with bad eyes. They are made by specialty archery http://www.specialtyarch.com/


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

they are made by specialty archery products check out there web sight


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

